
DeepMind's AlphaGo Continues Dominance with Second Win in China - iandanforth
https://www.wired.com/2017/05/googles-alphago-continues-dominance-second-win-china/
======
greenyoda
Currently on front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14415501](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14415501)

